# Halloween Wedding Music Ideas?



## x_jlr_x (Aug 31, 2005)

Looking for ideas of music to use for a Halloween wedding..


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, you said in your previous post that the theme was going to be gothic. 

I suggest Midnight Syndicate for good dark background music during dinner.


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

the overture from Phantom of the Opera would be good.


----------



## boyjim1976 (Oct 23, 2004)

How bout "Love is kinda crazy, with a spooky girl like you."


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

The Emperial March Star Wars.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

CatMean had posted the below link on another thread, and as I was listening to all the tunes, there is a perfect one for your wedding march.
(Its the one titled "Brood"

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/Sound...USIC/index.html


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I think the music to Hellraiser is simply divine.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

A lot of it comes down to what kind of mood you want to set. If it is only for the wedding itself that you are talking about, then you only get a few minutes of music on the whole.
Having the traditional wedding march done in minor chords (ala Haunted Mansion) on either piano or organ, the violin theme from Young Frankenstien, Bach's Tocata and Fugue in D minor, for the warm up, and maybe "Spooky" for the exit tune, this is the tune that was mentioned earlier.
For the reception itself, the possibilities are endless, but you should really look at the crowd you will have as guests. While you can aim everything at your own tastes, the fact that you invited all those people to come witness and celebrate with you means that you should recipricate and give them some stuff they will like as well, having a good mix is easy whether it is someone like Atlanta Rythm Section doing "Spooky" or Glenn Millier playing "In the Mood", good music can make a reception. Having recorded music for receptions before, I found that using a VCR like a reel to reel deck made it easy to get 6 hours of music with nobody having to mess around with CDs or anything, If you are having a band or DJ, make sure they can do a mix that will cover your needs.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

LHALLOW said:


> CatMean had posted the below link on another thread, and as I was listening to all the tunes, there is a perfect one for your wedding march.
> (Its the one titled "Brood"
> 
> http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/Sound...USIC/index.html


LHallow, that link isn't working, lets try this one...

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/index.html


----------



## haunted house noob (Sep 14, 2004)

i would go with an organ, but cahnge the wedding song into a minor key (if your not musicaly intellegent, change it to a "creepy" key...lol) i think that would work...and you have to have the monster mash there, and dont forget thriller!


----------



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Bride of Frankenstein score?

The Corpse Bride?


----------



## torgen (Sep 25, 2005)

psst!

Heya, Never!


----------



## djozayt (Oct 3, 2005)

Thriller-Michael Jackson
Somebody's watching me-Rockwell
The Purple People Eater-Sheb Wooley
Monster Mash-Bobby "Boris" Pickett
Theme(from "Halloween")-John Carpenter
Ghostbusters-Ray Parker Junior
Time Warp-Rocky Horror Picture Show
The Addams family Theme Song-Various Artists
Witch Doctor-Sha Na Na
Werewolves of London-Grateful Dead, Adam Sandler or Warren Zevon
Scooby Doo-Many artists, but The Velmas are my favorite

hope this helps


----------

